# 5.11 Tac gear



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I was just wondering if any, wears or uses 5.11 tach gear. I have become a true fan, i bought there pants for every day use and love them, so i bought 3 more pair. I like that they have a mag pocket,and a as nice as your fav pair of jeans. And there boots well i am a nike shox man every day, but picked up some of the 5.11 tach boots and wear them more then my shox mow. I guess i just like how 5.11 fit the need for every day life and fit the need for CCW very well. Okay well as you can see i am chillin being very bored with to much time on my hands.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

*MADE IN CHINA*


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got a pair of the XPRT boots and love them. I also have the CCW jeans. I'll definitely order more of their products.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*yep ...*

I wear the 5.11 BDU's & ATAC boots everyday that have been issued to me by the US Government. And yes they're actually pretty comfortable as far a uniform gear goes. But, I still prefer my off~duty uniform which is old columbia shorts & baggy untucked camp shirt. :smt028


----------

